# Halibut Anyone??



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone got any good halibut recipes? I can eat the stuff with just a little butter and salt/pepper, but want to know of some other recipes.
Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Get a bottle of the Mc Cormiks montreal steak seasoning. Use the marinade on the package. (soy sauce and olive oil, plus seasoning.) Marinade and grill on tin foil until flakes.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had fish cakes made with it that were extremely good, dont have a recipie, but I emagine you could use a salmon cake recipe and sub halibut for salmon.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Try this it's one of my favorites :beer:
http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/recipe.cgi?r=124573


----------

